# Query regarding Bsnl broadband "BBG FN Combo 600" plan



## digit.sh (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi all,
      I am getting a BB connection soon. I am thinking of getting the "BBG FN Combo 600" plan.This plan details:
1.No fixed monthly charge for landline.
2.Speed - 2mbps.
3.Night unlimited(2AM to 8AM).
4.Day time quota - 2.5GB per month.

 I heard that BSNL has some issues with the night unlimited plans, that if I connect before 2AM and continue to browse and download beyond 2AM(without reconnecting at 2AM), the used data is counted as day-time usage and data-balance is deducted from 2.5GB quota. That means, to avail night-unlimited facility, I need to reconnect after 2AM. Is that right? Has bsnl corrected this yet?

Please reply soon. Thank you.


----------



## Skud (Jan 28, 2012)

Not really. I am using this plan, no such problem so far.


----------



## digit.sh (Jan 28, 2012)

^ that means I can keep it connected always and do heavy download only after 2AM and before 8AM, right?

Anyway, thank you for replying


----------



## Skud (Jan 28, 2012)

You are most welcome. Go ahead with this plan.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jan 29, 2012)

Just google on how to extract the most out of bsnl night unlimited connections. You will find more info than you need and yes, be careful and use some network activity monitor(eg. Netmeter) in conjunction with the selfcare portal for data usage, its quite notorious.


----------



## nav18 (Feb 1, 2012)

I am using it from over 2 years and it works fine.
but just one time bill problem happened :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/149438-bsnl-bill-problem-please-give-your-attention-here.html

But I am going to telcome tribunal for this.

P.S.  This will be a joke if you stop surfing(counts as download+upload) just before 2 AM and connect again.In that case they should consider continuous downloading after 8 AM as free too.


----------



## digit.sh (Feb 3, 2012)

@Utkarsh
 Thank you for your advice,  I shall keep that in mind.

@nav18
thats scary hope they have rectified whatever issue they had. And please keep us posted about settlement at telecom tribunal.

Btw, BSNL was unbelievably prompt in giving my BB connection.  I walked into local exchange, submitted the form along with security deposit of 600/- , after 15 minutes they handed out a print out A4 sheet containing user id and pass and told "apnar line ready hoye gece"("your line is ready"). I came back home, switched on the modem,(opted for my own modem) entered user id and pass and voila


----------



## AmpleNM (Feb 3, 2012)

working fine here..


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2012)

It does not work in my circle, if I do not disconnect before 2 and connect at 2:05 and then disconnect at 7:50 I get overcharged


----------

